# Wanted 27.2 mm lightweight seat post



## rickangus (18 Jan 2008)

Need to have 200mm showing so 300/350mm length.

Please call 07775 563092 or e-mail

rick.warner1@btopenworld.com

Thanks,

Rick


----------

